# Drywall outside corner cracks - pics attached



## WeekendWarrior4 (Jan 19, 2016)

I am wondering how best to fix cracks on outside corners of windows around my house. I have attached pics. As you can sed one cracks runs the entire length of the window. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Interesting place for a crack to form.
Run a drywall knife over it to remove any loose pieces and retape it with paper tape.


----------



## WeekendWarrior4 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Joe. I am in Mid-Michigan so I expect settling cracks but I am not sure if this is due to drywall application issues or settling. The cracks aren't really lifting just pulling apart.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

How far is it from the corner? Could be the corner bead is lifting or shifting separately than the drywall. I would slap some trim/molding on there and be done with it.


----------



## WeekendWarrior4 (Jan 19, 2016)

@mikegp - I thought about just trimming it out but the entire house has windows without trim/casing and there are way too many windows to trim out without incurring substantial cost. It is the corner bead I believe but I am not sure if I should tape and mud or try to caulk and see if that works first. If not I'll go back and tape/mud. I hate finishing drywall!!


----------



## WeekendWarrior4 (Jan 19, 2016)

OK so I think I know why this has happened but I want your feedback. I sliced away the wall at the crack and whomever installed the corner bead nailed it at the edges and not in the existing holes resulting in the nails popping out and crack occurring. See pic. Anyone ever seen this?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I would use screws and actually screw them through the corner bead and into the framing. The nails always find a way to work themselves free.

After doing that, you will have to hone your "mudding" skills to re-mud that corner bead.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Those holes aren't for screws/nails. Some are for mud. I would definitely use screws.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Hard to say what the exact cause was. Improper nailing certainly could contribute. Rough lumber may have been wet when framing, etc. I have always used ring shank nails on corner bead and have never had an issue. I use a clincher tool to help set the bead, then nail on both sides about every 6-8". As long as your hitting wood, a ring shank shouldn't back out. The nails I use are 1 5/8", plenty of bite.
Mike Hawkins:surprise:smile:


----------



## seephor (Mar 9, 2014)

For what it's worth. If the framing is new, it could be due to the lumber being wet and warping while it dries. If it's old framing, it could be due to the nails not holding the corner bead securely. I personally like to use the paper embedded type of corners around windows. Never had one crack on me.


----------



## WeekendWarrior4 (Jan 19, 2016)

How would you suggest I fix it? Should I screw in corner bead and remud? That's what I am thinking I need to do. Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Screw it down (both sides of the corner), knock off any drywall compound that is loose with a drywall knife, and remud the corner. It will take a couple of thin coats of drywall compound.


----------



## WeekendWarrior4 (Jan 19, 2016)

Great. Thanks everyone!


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

glad to see you guys here are helpful. I have my own drywall issue thats arrived. I hope the solution is as simple as yours


----------

